# Char-Broil "smartchef" issues



## Tony chicago (Oct 7, 2019)

Bought this machine as an additional tool in the arsenal.  Cleaned the machine perfectly and then waited for the day I needed it.  I woke up early to prepare for my largest and most important bbq event of the year.  Uh, hmmm... what is the problem.  Will not work.  Suppose to be able to work in manual mode as well as with the remote.  Uh ...

Get Char-Broil on phone. (plus +1)  After quite a bit of back and forth they tell me the Manual mode is extremely limited and will not work .  Oh.  (-)

Have to use the app.  Okay how do I get it.  Have to go through site, not Char-Broil. Try Apple.  Try this. Try that.  Nothing will work.  Finally I am told that the machine will not work but not clear why.
Take some time to cool off. (over three months)
Fast forward a few months and still no help.  Find out today the following.
Must use the app to start machine.  There are two apps.  No problem.  Only need the smoker one, not the grilling one.  Well it turns out that Char-Broil alternates the days they are available.  So you need to start the machine on certain days only.  Whoa.  After that it should, or at least is suppose to work anytime you need it.  You have to make sure the smoker is within ten feet of the router, use only certain frequencies, turn off bluetooth.....  Not sure what to do if you do not want to use a smartphone.  Cannot be used with a home computer.

Manual mode should be enabled after the app is used.  It is limited to only 225 and the temp probe is also fixed.  Not hot enough to burn off the oils that are in the machine.

Very disappointed.  Looking to dump this thing for coal.  Charlie Brown Coal..


----------



## smokerjim (Oct 7, 2019)

wow! what's this world coming to, I think it would be easier to start the space shuttle. hopefully things work out for you!


----------



## Jabiru (Oct 8, 2019)

Damn. That sounds ridiculous, bordering on crazy, what the hell are they doing!

They should change the name to PITA Chef. (Pain in the *ss Chef)


----------



## Tony chicago (Oct 8, 2019)

Thank You for the understanding.  I suppose I could just suck it up and deal with this, but it really rubbed me the wrong way.  Seriously pondering giving it away or trading for something "simpler"


----------



## Tony chicago (Oct 8, 2019)

Again thank You for the comments.  So aggravating.  Really need a dependable cooker for when I need to cook several things.  Like 4 to 6 Pork Shoulder or several briskets, and when I need all of the above.

I should post this in the classifieds or exchange.

Again,
Thank You


----------



## normanaj (Oct 9, 2019)

Maybe Char-broil should change the name to "stupidchef".


----------

